# alte Steuerungskomponenten/Ersatzteile und mehr



## woisi (14 Mai 2011)

sollte noch wer SIEMENS S5 Baugruppen brauchen (Ersatzteile, Anlagenstillstand,..) schaut doch mal bei http://shop.SOFTwerk.at vorbei:
SPS, Bediengeräte, Antriebstechnik auch von anderen Herstellern:
3COM ABB AEG ALLEN-BRADLEY B&R BAUMUELLER BECKHOFF BERGER LAHR BOSCH BROWN BOVERI BÜHLER CONTROL TECHNIQUES DANFOSS EBELT EPSON FANUC HITACHI HONEYWELL IDEC IZUMI INAT KLÖCKNER-MOELLER LAUER LENZE LUST MICONSYS MITSUBISHI NATIONAL PC OMRON PHOENIX PILZ SCHLEICHER SCHNEIDER ELECTRIC SEW SIEMENS SOFTwerk SONSTIGEs SPRECHER+SCHUH TELEMECANIQUE VIPA WOEHRLE
z.B.:
6ES5 SIMATIC S5
6ES7 SIMATIC S7
6FM1 S5- WF -Baugruppen
6GK1 S5 NET Sinec
6GK7 S7 NET
6AV3 HMI ältere  Bediengeräte TD10 TD17 TD20 OP3 OP5 OP7 OP15 OP17 OP20 OP30 OP25 OP27 OP35 OP37 TP27 TP37 PP17 OP393 OP396 OP397 OP47
6AV6 HMI schon die neueren OP73 OP77 TP170 OP170 TP177 OP177 TP270 OP270 TP277 OP277 MP270 MP277 MP370 MP377 RI30 RI45 PC32-R OS-B35
oder ev. noch C7-Bauguppen wie zB  C7-621 C7-623 C7-624 C7-626 C7-633 C7-634
aber auch z.B.: Lauer-Bediengeräte oder  Wöhrle und und und ....

hoffentlich hilft das jemanden bei der nächsten Störung bzw. noch besser beim nächsten Anlagenstillstand ! :s17:


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Mai 2011)

Preise nur auf Anfrage finde ich einfach nur nervig, da vergeude ich nicht meine Zeit.


----------



## woisi (21 Mai 2011)

Ist ein B2B (BusinessToBusiness)-Shop OHNE MwSt. da gehts leider nicht anders: 
einfach anmelden, dann klappts auch mit den Preisen !


----------



## Question_mark (21 Mai 2011)

*Adressensammler ?*

Hallo,



			
				woisi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein B2B (BusinessToBusiness)-Shop OHNE MwSt. da gehts leider nicht anders: einfach anmelden, dann klappts auch mit den Preisen !



Ich bin gewerblicher Kunde. Aber egal, wenn ich keinen Preis sehe, sondern mich zur Preisfindung beim Anbieter dafür anmelden muss, gehen meine flinken Finger eben zum nächsten Anbieter. Werden die Anmeldedaten eigentlich nur erhoben, um Adressen für Werbemails zu bekommen ? 

Kein Preis zum Angebot, für mich nicht akzeptabel. Ich habe es nicht nötig, zur Preisanfrage vom Anbieter genötigt zu werden. Einen Mausklick weiter gibt es Anbieter mit Preisangabe, die finden dann auch meine Berücksichtigung. 

Oder um es mal ganz einfach auszudrücken : Ich habe es als Kunde nicht nötig, eine Preisangabe vom Anbieter explizit einzufordern (jedenfalls nicht auf einer Internet Homepage). Der Verkäufer hat entweder ein Angebot mit Leistungsbeschreibung und Preis anzubieten, das kann ich annehmen oder auch nicht. 

Keine Preisangabe = Klick, Klick zu einem anderen Anbieter 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## woisi (22 Mai 2011)

*KEIN Adressensammeln*

:s12:
Ich möchte mich hier für die Ausführungen recht herlich bedanken. Die  Kritiken von potentiellen Kunden sind uns sehr wichtig und immer  willkommen und es ist nicht selbstverständlich das dies von selbst ohne  genaues Nachfragen gesagt(geschrieben) wird.
Ich werde die sehr interessanten Punkte für eine Anzeige das Preises  (mit und ohne MwSt und damit für jeden ersichtlich) überdenken um genau  diese, doch sehr einleuchtenden, Argumente zu optimieren.

________________________________________________________________________________

Ich möchte jedoch auch kurz die Argumente kommentiern (was natürlich die Punkte nicht abschwächt!):



> Werden die Anmeldedaten eigentlich nur erhoben, um Adressen für Werbemails zu bekommen ?


NEIN, die Anmeldung dient zum Erheben der UID-Nummer (Nachweis für B2B) für die mehrwertsteuerfreie Rechung (was sich im nachhinein immer als schwierig herausgestellt hat).
Die Anfragen werden auch für eine Statistik für die jeweilige Baugruppe verwendet um den Einkauf darauf abzustimmen, und wird die Baugruppe gekauft dient die Anfrage/Gekauft Info auch für eine (zugegebenermassen nicht representative) Verifizierung des Preises.
Auch eine Nachfrage bei Stückzahl "0" ist möglich, wir werden versuchen die Baugruppe über ein weltweites Partnernetzwerk schnellstmöglich zu organisieren.

Die Anmeldung bietet ev. weitere Vorteile, wie z.B. ev. Kompatibilitätsbemerkungen, Baugruppe noch reparabel, Zugriff auf Manuals/Handbücher, ev. benötigte Software-Pakete und Pinbelegung von Adapterkabel,....



> Ich bin gewerblicher Kunde...


Gerade als gewerblicher Kunde benötigt man dann ev. doch des öfteren diese Art von Teilen und möchte ja doch einige Preise vergleichen. Dann nimmt man normalerweise einmalig eine Anmeldung auf sich. Die gilt natürlich auch für die nächsten Male (der Browser speichert sie dann ev. sogar) und dann ist kein Aufwand mehr nötig.
________________________________________________________________________________
PS: Die Preise können natürlich auch telefonisch angefragt werden. Unsere hoffentlich netten und kompetenten Damen und Techniker geben schnell und unbürokratisch Auskunft. 
(Sollte hier jemand bereits andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben wäre ich natürlich froh wieder ein Statement zu lesen um auch hier zu optimieren.)


----------



## bike (22 Mai 2011)

woisi schrieb:


> PS: Die Preise können natürlich auch telefonisch angefragt werden. Unsere hoffentlich netten und kompetenten Damen und Techniker geben schnell und unbürokratisch Auskunft.



Dieser Satz ist klasse!
Es gibt Damen und Techniker 


bike


----------



## Question_mark (23 Mai 2011)

*Hallo, ich bin Kunde ...*

Hallo,



			
				woisi schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade als gewerblicher Kunde benötigt man dann ev. doch des öfteren diese Art von Teilen und möchte ja doch einige Preise vergleichen.


Richtig, ich möchte die Preise vergleichen. Wenn ich mich da durch eine Anmeldeprozedur beim Anbieter durchpfriemeln muss, dann stiehlt der mir nur meine Zeit beim Preisvergleich ...

Klick und weg.



			
				woisi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nimmt man normalerweise einmalig eine Anmeldung auf sich. Die gilt natürlich auch für die nächsten Male (der Browser speichert sie dann ev. sogar) und dann ist kein Aufwand mehr nötig.



Ich kann versichern, mein Browser speichert nichts. Und zwar ganz einfach : Weil ich das nicht zulasse. 
Eine Anmeldung beim Anbieter akzeptiere ich, wenn der Preis und die gesuchte Baugruppe passen und es dann zur Bestellung geht. 

Just my 2 cents, aber denke mal darüber nach.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## UniMog (15 Juni 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Richtig, ich möchte die Preise vergleichen. Wenn ich mich da durch eine Anmeldeprozedur beim Anbieter durchpfriemeln muss, dann stiehlt der mir nur meine Zeit beim Preisvergleich ...
> ...


 
Kauf bei Conrad.de ..... Die haben auch Preise für Dich ohne durchpfriemeln...... *ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (15 Juni 2011)

*My privacy*

Hallo,



			
				UniMog schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf bei Conrad.de ..... Die haben auch Preise für Dich ohne durchpfriemeln......



Wirklich alles ohne Cookies und Java Script ???

Wirklich gute Webshops können das, es geht wirklich ohne kleine Spione.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 Juni 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ACK*

Mehr will ich dazu jetzt mal nicht sagen. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## woisi (17 Juli 2011)

UniMog schrieb:


> Kauf bei Conrad.de ..... Die haben auch Preise für Dich ohne durchpfriemeln......



??? Da gibts aber ganz andere Sachen !
Ich geh ja auch nicht in ein Schuhgeschäft um eine Hose zu kaufen.


----------



## Question_mark (17 Juli 2011)

*Nichts dazugelernt*

Hallo,



			
				woisi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde die sehr interessanten Punkte für eine Anzeige das Preises (mit und ohne MwSt und damit für jeden ersichtlich) überdenken um genau diese, doch sehr einleuchtenden, Argumente zu optimieren.



Die weitere Überlegung zu diesem Punkt ist offenbar noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen, aber schön aalglatt formuliert wie eine Ölspur auf dem Asphalt 
Das entnehme ich jedenfalls bei den Preisangaben : "Preis auf Anfrage" ...



			
				woisi schrieb:
			
		

> NEIN, die Anmeldung dient zum Erheben der UID-Nummer (Nachweis für B2B) für die mehrwertsteuerfreie Rechung (was sich im nachhinein immer als schwierig herausgestellt hat).



Und wo ist das Problem denn nun wirklich :

1) Anmeldung bei Bestellung (wie von mir schon oben vorgeschlagen) mit Angabe der VAT-ID ...
2) Keine VAT-ID bei der Bestellung = keine Ausführung der Bestellung bis die   VAT-ID beim Auftragnehmer (also woisi) vorliegt. 

Manchmal kann das Leben so einfach sein ...

Noch einmal ganz klar ausgedrückt : Erst die Leistungsbeschreibung und der Preis zusammen ergibt ein Angebot. Fehlt eines davon, geht das gnadenlos in die Trash-Box. Egal ob bei Conrad, im Schuhgeschäft, im Hosenladen oder bei woisi ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## peter(R) (20 Juli 2011)

Gilt bei mir genauso. Wenn ich was suche, dann hätte ich immer mal erst einen Preis. Wenn der nicht dasteht - oder "Auf Anfrage" - dann ab gehts zum nächsten Anbieter.
Es gibt genügend bei denen ich den direkt sehen kann. 

Nachtrag: Ich gehe zwar nicht in ein Schuhgeschäft um Hosen zu kaufen, aber ich sehe im Schuhgeschäft immer was die Schuhe kosten sollen - auch einfach so.

peter(R)


----------

